# western saddles, help.



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I rode my OTTB in a Circe y equitation saddle and loved it. Thats all I know about western saddles, sorry.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Most of your unmarked "western saddles" are made for flat backed quarter horses and may not work on your TB. The decent brands will list a gullet size. If you shop at decent places like horsetack.com they have instructions on how to do a withers tracing. With that tracing they can tell you what will fit and what wont. Just like in english you have differnt gullet sizes. You also have differnt bar angles. I would suspect a Semi QH is what you will want. 
Seat size should be about 15.5 to 16 in western. Generally the most common size. http://www.horsesaddleshop.com is another good place. 
As far as good durable brands there are lots of choices. The mid range companies generally make good servicable saddles in the $500-$900 dollar range. Brands like Dakota, dixiland, circle Y (not to be confused with alot of cheap saddles that use circle and another letter in their name) Royal King saddles are a lower priced saddle that generally are made pretty well. Check out "Horsetackreview.com for lots of reviews on saddle brands,


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Western Saddle Fitting and Different Tree Sizes

These are good people to deal with and have good prices and products, from low end but servicable, to high end and fancy. Based on what you said Id look real hard at the medium tree Dakota trail saddle model 213


----------



## mselizabeth (Oct 29, 2011)

Awesome. Thank you, that is so helpful! 
Is that how much I should expect to pay for a nice used saddle? I doubt I will buy one new. 

Any special type you would reccomend? (Reinning, trail, barrel). 

I'm swimming in a sea of saddles on ebay. Haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

If you're on E-bay, look for Blue Ribbon, Billy Royal, Simco, Dale Chavez, Circle Y. Sometimes you can get those saddles used for the same price you'd pay for a lesser quality saddle through a tack shop.


----------



## mselizabeth (Oct 29, 2011)

Awesome thank you. I would really like to pay less than 300 for one. Do you think that's realistic for a saddle that will last? 

If anyone has such a saddle they would like to sell, feel free to PM me. 
I'm ideally looking for a lighter colored saddle. Like a chesnut color(ish).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

A good used western saddle will be in the $500 - 750 range (only luck will find a good saddle in the $300 range) although you can get a nicely make, made in America saddle new in the $800 to 1,000 range if you look at Corriente, or Dakota.

For just trail riding and/or some arena work, I would stick to a pleasure saddle, or a ranch saddle. Personally, I would not consider a barrel or reining saddle although many people use them.

Ebay can be a good source of used saddles but many people can be taken if they don't know enough about saddles or makers. As far as trees, that can be a tricky thing since there is no set rules as to tree sizes. What one maker considers a QH tree, another may see it as a semi QH. Your TB many work better with an A fork saddle with semi QH bars rather then a Wade due to the high withers.

I would suggest trying a few saddles from your tack shop to see what works for him. There is also a thread http://www.horseforum.com/horse-tack-equipment/saddle-fit-45868/ that may help you.

In any case, if you see a saddle on ebay, come on here and ask about it. You may find just what you are looking for or find one that you are warned to stay away from.

Good Luck.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

It depends on the quality of the work. I have a brand new working saddle that was made by a local saddle maker and I only paid $350 for it. I expect to be buried with that saddle it's put together so well. But if I were looking on E-bay, I'd expect to pay between $400-600 for a good used saddle, maybe more right now since it's Christmas. If you can wait until after Christmas, you might slide in there for under $400. I've found if you can just sit and watch until the right deal comes along you can sometimes really get a deal. Other times, not so much.


----------



## mselizabeth (Oct 29, 2011)

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=110788840233&index=2&nav=SEARCH&nid=38472712883

Is one I am heavily considering.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> If you're on E-bay, look for Blue Ribbon, Billy Royal, Simco, Dale Chavez, Circle Y. Sometimes you can get those saddles used for the same price you'd pay for a lesser quality saddle through a tack shop.


I would avoid the Billy Royal, and a newer Simco since their quality has really slipped. Dale Chavez is going to be out of her price range and typically makes show saddles. Circle Y is a good choice as well as Rocking R, Dakota, and others.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

mselizabeth said:


> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=110788840233&index=2&nav=SEARCH&nid=38472712883
> 
> Is one I am heavily considering.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Can you go to a local tack shop and try a 15" saddle for size? I rode English too and found I like a bigger Western seat because I don't like feeling restricted. I rode an 18" jumping saddle when I rode English and now I ride in a 16.5 or even 17 inch Western saddle.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

iridehorses said:


> I would avoid the Billy Royal, and a newer Simco since their quality has really slipped. Dale Chavez is going to be out of her price range and typically makes show saddles. Circle Y is a good choice as well as Rocking R, Dakota, and others.


 
Just suggestions for her to look for and as they'd be used, I'm hoping they'd be the older ones for BR & Simco? Dale Chavez makes working saddles, they just don't turn up often because they're so comfortable. He made my show saddle and I love it, it's worth the extra that it would take to get a used one.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I don't like the saddle you are considering. No maker, doesn't look like a decent saddle, and the lining looks thin. It is probably an import - which you definitely don't want. Most imports are made in India or Mexico of inferior trees and leather.

I agree with the quality of a Chavez but one in her price range would be next to impossible - but you are right that if she comes across one, it's one to scoop up - if it fits. What you and I know about an older Simco is not what she may know. Older to me means over 10 years old, while to many people, it is only a year or two.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Circle Y Park & Trail Western Show Saddle black with Breast Collar & Headstall | eBay

Not the color you wanted, but a good deal on a good saddle.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Circle Y Western Saddle | eBay



If I ever find a Circle Y Arabian round skirted saddle, 17", I'll buy it, I don't care what they want for it.


----------



## mselizabeth (Oct 29, 2011)

An Arabian saddle wouldn't be too small on his shoulders?
Maybe a Gaited horse saddle would be more fitting?

Opinions on these?
Custom Ranch Work Cutting Trail Horse Saddle 16 18- Western Horse Saddles - Saddle Online
King Series Basic Leather Trail Saddle Package - Statelinetack.com


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

No
No

Both junk. You can't buy a new saddle in that price range and expect quality.


----------



## mselizabeth (Oct 29, 2011)

iridehorses said:


> No
> No
> 
> Both junk. You can't buy a new saddle in that price range and expect quality.


Well I only plan on trail and light arena work. I want at least 5 years out of it, i don't expect to have the same saddle for 20 years. Moneys just too tight right now.


----------



## mselizabeth (Oct 29, 2011)

Okay so here's one I found in my area.
Pretty much exactly what I was looking for.

16" Western Saddle w/ Silver

Opinions please.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Buffalo is an imported, very very poorly made saddle - They usually sell at tack auctions for ~$300 new and I would never put one on a horse.

I'm sorry that I keep shooting down your choices but you seem gravitated towards price more then quality. You can find both. In one of your posts, you were looking for a saddle that will last - the Buffalo is not one of them.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

The Park and Trail is not for a TB type that has high withers and is narrow behind the should blades. Look for something with a barrel front which is roomier when it comes to high withers, with semi qh bars. The saddle from Omaha definitely is notorious for pinching horses behind the shoulder blade.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Vintage 16 inch Macpherson western saddle in very good used condition | eBay

16" Pecan Show Pleasure By Tex Tan | eBay

16" Billy Cook Roping Roper Saddle | eBay

USED 16" MONTANA WESTERN WADE ROPING LEATHER SADDLE | eBay

Circle Y Western Park & Trail Saddle 16" Seat. PRICE DROP | eBay

Take a good look at the Montana saddle


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

mselizabeth said:


> An Arabian saddle wouldn't be too small on his shoulders?
> Maybe a Gaited horse saddle would be more fitting?
> 
> Opinions on these?
> ...


 
An Arabian TREE would probably be too wide for him, Arabians are notoriously wide through the shoulders. A semi QH tree would probably be ok for the TB they're narrower than a lot of horses. 

I meant, if I found a 17" Circle Y Arabian round skirt saddle I would buy it for ME, regardless of price. The older ones are pretty hard to come by, people don't like to turn loose of them. 

Unfortunately what you are looking at in the price range is pretty much crap. $200-300 is not going to get you a good saddle and I would rather ride my English saddle that fits well than a crappy Western that doesn't. Saddle fit is just too important for both yours and your horses comfort and long term soundness. A poorly fitting saddle can cause all kinds of problems requiring EXPENSIVE solutions for your horse. 

If you really can't stretch to the $500-700 range right now, I would hold that money aside and keep adding to it until you can. Keep riding your English saddle and then when you can afford a good quality western saddle, buy it and take care of it and it will last you for life.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Having made the transition from English to western myself fairly recently, and having tried a number of saddles, here is MY .02 on the subject.

-When you are buying online, especially eBay, make sure the seller is measuring correctly. SOme do not.
-I went from a 17 A/P to a 16" reining. Tried smaller, and it was too small. IMO, you should probably be looking at a 16.5.
-I personally like reining saddles. You sit nice and deep, and they are closer contact thatn most other western saddles. 
-I also liked my Circle Y park and trail, it just never fit any of my horses well at all. However-I have friends who love them and they fit their horses beautifully (tend to be the flatter backed quater horses, from my experience)
-name brands, like Circle Y are fairly easy to resell and they hold their value well. I bought mine on eBay, had it for several years( I had bought it for my daughter) and resold it for the same price.
-I look at the saddles on ebay and horseclicks at least once a week. You will be hard pressed to find a decent saddle for $300. For that low a price, you are best off with something more local, like Craigslist or a posting in a local tack shop.
-I do recall smrobs talking about the brand she uses and recommends in another thread. I believe it was something like Caliente? You might message her and ask. They are not really very expensive at all.
-I bought mine here......Used Saddles - Shells Saddle Shack
I found her easy to deal with and very helpful. Prices are pretty good to, but then I only wanted a Rocking R (not rocking "are" like above....lol) and I love it.
Good luck in making the transition-:wink:
I am now thinking of selling my english saddle. I never ever ride in it.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

franknbeans said:


> I only wanted a Rocking R (not rocking "are" like above....lol)


R R R R R There is a glitch in the spelling corrector.

Coriente, although a nice saddle for the money will not work for a high withered TB type. They only come in a single size tree - FQH bars, and this will sit on her withers.


----------



## mselizabeth (Oct 29, 2011)

iridehorses said:


> Vintage 16 inch Macpherson western saddle in very good used condition | eBay
> 
> 16" Pecan Show Pleasure By Tex Tan | eBay
> 
> ...



Wow thanks, that montana is a really nice price. 

Would it be eaiser to ask what brands to stay away from?


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

It would be easier to know which ones to look at but saddles like the Montana are rare and wouldn't typically be on a list. Just look at the saddles and keep in mind that if the saddle is new and under $500, don't bother.


----------



## mselizabeth (Oct 29, 2011)

Alright, thank you!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

The MacPherson looks like a good saddle. How are you at hefting a 37lb saddle? The model is a Formfitter not a Bear Trap (common mislabel). You do need a pic of the gullet area showing the width of the bars and angle. QH may not be what you need but we can't see your horse. Also get a pic of the fleece.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Good advise, Saddlebag. I've always used the term Bear Trap and Formfitter interchangeably. After looking it up on Google, it seems that the only difference might be the degree that the swells are swept back - but there is nothing definitive.

What do you consider the difference?


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

mselizabeth said:


> Awesome thank you. I would really like to pay less than 300 for one. *Do you think that's realistic for a saddle that will last? *
> 
> If anyone has such a saddle they would like to sell, feel free to PM me.
> I'm ideally looking for a lighter colored saddle. Like a chesnut color(ish).
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Are you just looking for a hack around saddle? $300 is not a lot of money for a good saddle that will last. The best thing for you to do, is check out a roughout training saddle, www.sstack.com has some nice ones for not a lot of money.

I won a roughout at an AQHA show about 9 years ago. I still have it, it's my everyday work saddle, and you CAN'T kill this thing. I hate Circle Y's...had one and sold it within a year. They just don't fit right as most have semi QH bars. I also stay away from Chavez, Tex Tans, Cook, Royal Kings, Crates etc. They simply aren't made well for the price tag they put on them.


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

Oh....and for seat size, go with a 16". You want a little room in a western saddle, you don't want to be crammed into one. I see far too many people in a western saddle that is too small for them. I'm 5'7", weigh 128 and I ride in a 16".


----------



## Peonyckw (Nov 9, 2011)

PMed you about a saddle, Elizabeth! =)


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Iride, the bear trap has not only the swept back swells but also a small (13 or 14") seat. Combine the two and the rider was almost trapped in there. This style made it harder for a horse to pitch it's rider, but it was almost impossible for a rider to take a dive to avoid a wreck. The form-fitter's swells aren't as extreme and the seat size is bigger, which makes them great mountain saddles.


----------



## mselizabeth (Oct 29, 2011)

Thank you guys for the advice. I ended up sucking it up and spending the extra money for a used billy cook. I went with a 15.5" trail billy cook. 

And i'm so happy I spent the extra for a nice saddle.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Sometimes its worth spending money items


----------

